
Redis vs. Mongo DB – The battle of the NoSQL databases continues - yanivleven
http://blog.panoply.io/redis-vs-mongodb
======
crack-the-code
At my last company, we used redis both for celery as a queue, and a cache for
values we needed to call often and retrieve quickly. We ALSO used Mongo, but
moreso as a store for larger documents that were called less frequently. I
think it's not fair to compare them directly together, they are each useful in
their own specific cases.

~~~
gshakir
Mongo has a document size limit of 16MB, so 'larger documents' need to be
qualified :).

------
kureikain
The way I look at Redis is a service that helps to off-load main db. Obvious
example is how people use it as a cache. But it has other use, such as:

\- Leaderboard: Redis shines when we need to store ranking data. \- Geo Query:
Instead of query geo spatial index directly from MongoDB. I use Redis and feed
the id back into MongoDB \- Track Occurence Of Event: Let's say we need to
keep track state of an user \- Set of data

In other words, I treat Redis as a network/distributed data structure, which I
can implement in the main db, but will require heavy read/write.

------
olingern
Apples and tangerines.

------
mcanon7
Love the speed and of Redis and the flexibility of Mongo.

------
codedokode
I thought Redis was a cache, not a database.

~~~
brianwawok
What is a cache vs a database? You can use mysql as a cache. Most people would
call it a database.

Really this article is dumb. I think almost never would you need to choose
redis vs mongo.

Redis is a weird and hard to describe product. For example you can use it as a
queue over rabbitmq with celery. Or a cache with all kinds of things. But it
does more. And an empty instance runs in like 3mb of ram and handles thousands
of connections.

~~~
zepolen
A database is ACID, and here is a good analysis:
[https://dzone.com/articles/how-acid-mongodb](https://dzone.com/articles/how-
acid-mongodb)

~~~
brianwawok
I strongly disagree, NoSQL databases are almost never ACID but they are almost
always a database in how the term is used.

~~~
zepolen
You can store data in it sure.

You can store data in text files too.

------
Hackthepack
Cassandra takes'em both

------
ninjazee124
Is Redis web-scale?

------
gonyea
Redis vs. MongoDB, seriously? Up next: choosing to die via hornets or
scorpions.

~~~
lloydjatkinson
Why do you hate redis?

~~~
gonyea
Redis is great when used as a persistent cache for short-lived + no value
data, or data that can be reproduced from another source. If your data, or
queued items, have value then find a better tool.

But if you're foolish enough to use it as a database... lol.

------
mcanon7
Love the sport of Redis combined with the flexibility of Mongo.

~~~
sidegrid
Sport?

